

Ask HN: Would people be interested in working on tiny projects with stranger(s)? - zewaldo

I know that github and sourceforge has lots of open source projects that needs contribution. However, sometimes I feel they have this barrier to entry for new programmers. Would people be interested in somethings that introduce new programmers to each other to work on something?
======
d-crane
I think that'd be pretty cool, as a fairly new programmer!

~~~
zewaldo
What kind of project do you want to work on with other people? I am thinking
tiny but usable mobile app, desktop apps are great starters. People could even
work on the same thing just for practice.

~~~
d-crane
I'd be game for pretty much anything, honestly. Mobile or desktop, whatever.
As a relative beginner, it's kind of daunting to approach a non-toy
programming application, so I just find myself doing classical crypto
applications (for example). Doing something actual, even if small and goofy,
would be really cool.

~~~
zewaldo
Hey I made a landing page for the idea, tinykernel.com; check it out!

